# Spinning on a spindle?



## golden (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, folks. This is my first post on this forum. I taught myself to knit earlier this year and have really been enjoying it, though I'm still not very skilled! I intend to start breeding Angora rabbits next year and I want to learn to spin the fiber for my own use as well as selling. Before I invest in a wheel, I would like to learn on something smaller (and cheaper!). Do you folks have any suggestions? What type of spindle to buy? What type of fiber is good to learn to spin on? Any good websites with clear directions and good pictures/videos? I would appreciate any information, thank you.

Melissa


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Golden Welcome to The Fold! Congratulations on teaching yourself to knit, you will get better with practice.

At the top pf the forum there is a sticky that says something like, 101 links. If you go in there you will find one that is called Spinning 101. There is a ton of information there and if you follow that and ask us when you need help I bet you will be spinning in no time. The book Hands On Spinning by Lee Raven is recommended, I've been spinning for about 13 years and I still refer to that book on occasion. She does a really good job of leading you through fibers and fiber prep and understanding what is happening to the fibers during the spinning process.

You can make your own spindle or you can buy one. Ones that I know and really like are Golding I believe they have a starter kit. These are pricey spindles but well worth the cost. They spin beautifully and for a long time. http://www.goldingfibertools.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=106

There is also Bosworth. I don't own one but they are on my list of what I want to get. Pricey but well worth the price so I am told by reliable people. http://www.journeywheel.com/content/section/4/85/

Others will have spindles they can recommend. If you want to make one you can go here http://www.spinoffmagazine.com/media/p/58.aspx

Good Luck and have fun! Please feel free to ask for help that's what we are here for.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I can tell you a couple things from my minimal experience with spindles. Get one with a hook on top so the yarn is centered, which I think makes it better balanced--some of them have a notch on the stick you loop the fiber into. One with more weight on the outside spins longer and is also better balanced. Look up charkhas. In my experience the more controlled motion is easier than spinning a spindle, then quickly shifting to the top and drafting. I may just have to get one of those pocket charkhas cuz I can't take my wheel with me right away.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You will also need to consider top or bottom whorl spindle. Personally I much prefer a top whorl. A whorl is the disk (weight) of the spindle. A top whorl has the weight at the top. When I was first learning to spin on a spindle I tried with a bottom whorl and found I had a hard time with wobble and that was with a well balanced spindle. Switched to a top whorl and the wobble stopped.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You can make anything into a spindle. I once joked that I could spin yarn using nothing but a rock. Well.... I was put to the test. I found a roundish flat rock and tied a thread to it. Gave it a spin and adjusted the thread until it was balanced. Whalla!! I could spin from that. But I wouldn't suggest it for a beginner.

If you're looking at perhaps making it yourself, here's what I would suggest:
Find about 3 CD's you aren't using any more (old software, what have you). Take these to a hardware store and find a dowel that fits snugly through their center. Find two rubber washers or rings that will fit on the dowel above and below the CD's to help keep them from sliding off. Or you can put a bead of glue/caulk around them. Slide the CD's to one end of the dowel ("bottom" - leave about an inch and a half of dowel showing). Next put a small cup hook on the other end of the dowel (top). You now have a very inexpensive and fairly well balanced spindle. I would suggest the dowel being about a foot long. Sand it well and round off the ends if you can. If you consider the cup hook the top, put a 'leader' string under the top washer/ring (piece of commercial yarn works well). That will hold it in place. The leader has to be long enough to go over the edge of the CDs to the bottom part of the dowel, around the dowel 1-1/2 times and then up over the other side of the CDs to the cup hook and have enough left to start your yarn on. Once you have a length of yarn spun, you undo the wrap, wind it around the dowel right at the top ring, then re-string it around the CD-dowel-CD-hook and you're ready to go again. PM me if you have any questions!! And good luck! - Catherine


----------



## golden (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I'm off to start reading.

Melissa


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Golden, my boy makes drop spindles out of shaped doweling and toy wheels and cup hooks (nicely sanded & stained, they spin really well - we got the parts at a local hardware store). I have a brochure with basic instructions to go with it ... I can PDF it and post it on my website (been meaning to do that, anyhow).

Here is a link to what his spindles look like - if you can find parts like that (plain doweling works well for the stems too, although we found this shaped stuff and it fit the wheels, and it seems to help with the balance) you can easily make your own. I'll post back when I get my instructions up!


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

I found it very difficult to try to learn the spindle on my own. I tried books and videos but it never clicked for me until I took a class at a yarn and fiber store. If there is any way you can find a location near you that sells spinning wheels, they will most likely offer classes that teach how to use a spindle. The class I took was worth every penny. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Spindle spinning is SO much more relaxing than using a wheel IMO, it's kind of meditative....except when my dog Gunny wants to help :bash:
Yes, a hook is a must, I learned on a spindle with a notch and it drove me crazy...or was it the cotton fiber that was making me batty?

I have a spindle that I made from Fimo clay and I used exclusively in the Pits at the Race Track...it matched our uniforms and Dirt Late Model car (yellow and purple). I had guys stopping by asking me about my spinning, some even had stories about their Grandmother's spinning...how cool is that!

I don't recall if it's been mentioned but a local Spinning/Weaving guild would be a great place to find a teacher.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Some people like to SEE how a spindle is used.

There are several good videos online at
ICanSpin/ISpindle
http://www.ispindle.com/toc.htm

also at Joy Of Handspinning
http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/

My best tips are:
Make your spindle with a hook on top.

I learned to spin angora with homemade spindles made from dowels and CDs, also wooden toy wheels and dowels, with a cup hook on them.

Learn "Park and Draft" to help you through the beginner stages
http://www.ispindle.com/parkdraft.htm (video)

Have a good day!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

.. and the brochure is now posted on my website!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

If anyone knows of a used wheel for sale at a fair price, I need one for my daughter. She begins lessons next week and we are currently renting a wheel from her instructor.
Thanks!:sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you looked at the Babe wheels? They aren't much to look at but spin very well. Many of our members had a Babe as a first wheel and many still use them. New they are quite reasonable. You can also look here for used equipment for all your fiber needs http://www.kbbspin.org/


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

